# CAAD 10 5 seat post



## mykell9999 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,

The seat post on the CAAD 10 5 is a Cannondale C3 carbon wrap, 27.2x300mm. Does that mean it's not really a carbon fibre seat post?


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

You are correct. It's an aluminum post wrapped in carbon.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't weighed it (somebody has), but the difference between the C3 and this Thomson Masterpiece that I have now is huge. The Masterpiece is longer even


----------



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, just like a pig in a blanket is heavier than the frank by itself.


----------



## kekek (Aug 18, 2012)

For reference my C2 post on caad10 was about 205g.


----------

